# Emulateur .exe



## IMacpower (3 Octobre 2008)

J'aurais une question, même si je pense déjà connaître la réponse..

Serait-il possible de développer un émulateur de .exe sur les MACs avec un processeur Intel? Un peu comme wine sur linux.

Je pose la question parce que je veux pas acheter Vista pour l'installer sur mon Imac, en dual boot ou dans une machine virtuelle, par peur qu'il y ait des ralentissements mais surtout de la douleur subite dans ma poche avant droite, plus précisément dans mon porte-monnaie... 

Il me semble pas que ça existe déjà, mais si quelqu'un en connais un, on pourrait me l'indiquer? 

Merci a tous pour vos futures réponses


----------



## BS0D (3 Octobre 2008)

*CrossOver 7* 

marche pas mal d'ailleurs...


----------



## IMacpower (3 Octobre 2008)

Merci, excellent


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2008)

T'aurais du déposer un brevet sur l'idée!
Parce que là, t'as vu?
A peine tu suggères l'idée, qu'un petit rigolo te pique l'idée et développe le logiciel CrossOver!

C'est balot ça!


----------



## ntx (3 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> *CrossOver 7*
> 
> marche pas mal d'ailleurs...


"pas mal" est peut être un poil optimiste, disons bien mieux que son collègue gratuit Darwine


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir

Autre proposition d'«émulateur d'EXE»:

Windows ou MSDOS (selon version de l'EXE) + Parallels Desktop ou VMWare Fusion



Sinon, sur mon Mini G4, je fais tourner des EXE sous QEmu avec un vieux Windows 98SE ressorti du placard.


----------



## ntx (3 Octobre 2008)

Pour les programmes DOS, la DOSBOX ne marche pas trop mal


----------



## PascalBS38 (14 Octobre 2008)

Tu pourrais etre un peu + clair?
Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Octobre 2008)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Tu pourrais etre un peu + clair?
> Merci


Qu'est-ce qui n'est pas clair ?


----------



## ntx (15 Octobre 2008)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Tu pourrais etre un peu + clair?
> Merci



Ça permet de faire tourner des applications DOS sans rien de plus : entierement gratuit


----------

